

Recommended Reading List for Developers [pdf] - nkurz
https://noggin.intel.com/sites/default/files/Intel-Recommended-Reading-List_1H14_0.pdf

======
perfunctory
It reminds me of the blog post: "A Complete Understanding is No Longer
Possible"
[[http://prog21.dadgum.com/129.html](http://prog21.dadgum.com/129.html)]

~~~
chrissmithuk
This is why I still like old Unix systems (early BSD/v7 etc). It is possible
to get a complete understanding of the system in a relatively short amount of
time and they're still pretty productive.

xv6 reflects this from an educational perspective:
[http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2012/xv6.html](http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2012/xv6.html)

------
jdimov
A surprisingly low-quality, diluted, conformist list of mostly boring and
outdated books. You can't expect much innovation to come from a team reading
this. I scanned through the list 3 times looking for something of value, but
nothing caught my eye. Disappointed by Intel.

~~~
zxcdw
Define low-quality, boring and outdated in this context, and provide
alternatives.

I am waiting.

~~~
camperman
Well, Java Concurrency in Practice certainly isn't low quality but it is
boring and outdated. An alternative would be Clojure For the Brave And True :)

~~~
pivo
Java may be outdated, but "Java Concurrency in Practice" is not outdated if
you're one of the millions of Java programmers still working in that language.

~~~
camperman
Well, yeah. My point, made somewhat tongue in cheek, was that you can avoid
all of the horror stories of Java concurrency by switching to Clojure.

------
polskibus
I am slightly disappointed by the list - for example C# threading is a book
from 2003 and .NET has evolved a lot since then (Task, async, etc.). There are
other, more recent books that represent current state of art in C#. Perhaps
the reading list shouldnt state the year for which it is intended for?

~~~
jl00080
The more current one is a free web resource
[http://www.albahari.com/threading/](http://www.albahari.com/threading/). You
maybe come across that already. I like it.

~~~
m_st
Thank you so much for that link! I didn't know this site yet.

------
minikomi
What's everyone's recommended readings? I'm halfway through thinking forth at
the moment and want to keep the ball rolling!

~~~
mindcrime
_What 's everyone's recommended readings? I'm halfway through thinking forth
at the moment and want to keep the ball rolling!_

Not so much hardcore technology stuff, but here's a reading list I put
together a while back, aimed at IT executives, CIOs, etc.

[http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/10-essential-reads-
for-c...](http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/10-essential-reads-for-cios-
ctos-and-it.html)

[http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/essential-reading-for-
it...](http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/essential-reading-for-it-leaders-
part.html)

Not on that list (I had not read it at the time), but one I'd _highly_
recommend is Eric Beinhocker's _The Origin of Wealth_.
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Origin-Wealth-Remaking-
Economics/d...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Origin-Wealth-Remaking-
Economics/dp/1422121038)

~~~
minikomi
Very cool. Not a topic I'd usually peruse so I appreciate the suggestions!

------
benwen
Looks like C++ got a bit of an upgrade in the canon...

The Programming Language Bjarne Stroustrup

ISBN 9780321563842

~~~
pjmlp
Besides the update on the official book, Bjarne has written a new one that
teaches how to write modern and secure C++, instead of using the unsafe C
underpinnings.

A Tour of C++

ISBN-10: 0321958314 ISBN-13: 978-0321958310

[http://www.stroustrup.com/Tour.html](http://www.stroustrup.com/Tour.html)

~~~
deletes
Planning to switch from c to c++; I'm really exited to read this.

@commenter: The word switch doesn't have to rely on relevance between subjects
it is referring to. It has more to do with the speed of changing the
direction.

~~~
baq
i suggest you phrase it 'planning to learn c++' \- there's hardly any
switching from C if you plan to write modern C++, because there's hardly any C
in it.

~~~
vonmoltke
That has been my problem with C++. When I took my classes that used it[1], the
ink was still wet on the original standard. After that, I spent years writing
real-time C, with the occasional foray into "C with classes" territory. I
can't seem to shake that foundation and "learn" C++ again.

[1] I'm an EE/borderline CompE so I only had three.

~~~
pjmlp
I got into C++ around 1993, after a brief contact with C, comming from Z80,
68000, Turbo Basic/Turbo Pascal.

C++ gave me a stronger type system and the abstraction capabilities to write
safe code, namespaces as poor man module system.

Given what I was already used to from former languages, I never liked pure C.
Did used it lots of times when requested to do so, though.

------
chid
Are there any other recommended reading lists? (For example for web
development/windows programming etc.)

~~~
a3n
I am certain you will find any number of lists, narrow and broad, on Reddit,
GoodReads, LibraryThing, O'Reilly (blog posts), Amazon listmania,
StackOverflow, HN etc.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/community-content-
search/results/re...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/community-content-
search/results/ref=cm_srch_q_col_rpli/?query=programming&search-alias=rp-
listmania&x=0&y=0)

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=reddit+web+programming](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=reddit+web+programming)

Some stackoverflow tags have a really good info tab, e.g.
[http://stackoverflow.com/tags/scala/info](http://stackoverflow.com/tags/scala/info)

Others, not so much:
[http://stackoverflow.com/tags/web/info](http://stackoverflow.com/tags/web/info)

Hacker News:
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22reading+lis...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22reading+list%22&start=0)

------
prav
There are some good books in there for embedded/firmware engineers. "Making
Embedded Systems: Design Patterns for Great Software" and "Multi-Core Embedded
Systems" look interesting.

------
dded
Hennessy and Patterson is in its 5th edition. That makes me feel old. I can
only vouch for earlier editions, but this is a good book.

(I'm only familiar with the 1st and 2nd editions of this book, and of the two,
I greatly prefer the 1st. The 2nd has a lot more information (and of course is
somewhat more up-to-date), but that only seems to hide the more significant
information. More complete is not always better.)

------
jdreaver
On page 4: > The Programming Language, 4th Edition > Bjarne Stroustrup

I guess they love C++ if it's _the_ programming language!

------
ACow_Adonis
Am I to presume that this list carries as much validity as most other
"recommended reading" lists?

/which is to say, books which most working in the field didn't read to get
into the field, don't read during the actual job, and probably aren't going to
read except maybe as a reference chapter here or there?

~~~
lostcolony
Yes. I looked at the software dev list; I only skimmed it, but none that I saw
were books I read, or books I'd care to read, despite being in the field for 4
years now, and being a fairly passionate learner in terms of new techniques,
technologies, languages, and methodologies.

EDIT: Correction; I see Code Complete.

~~~
cgh
With only four years' experience I'd expect you to know little about any of
the fields on this list. I'm surprised you found nothing of interest, unless
you are only focused on web stuff.

------
lostcolony
I assume these are intended specifically for Intel employees (i.e., targeting
technologies and areas they have internally), rather than for any positions
located elsewhere. And there, possibly meant more as a reference than a
teaching tool.

------
outside1234
No reading on Bluetooth Low Energy?

------
eliasmacpherson
I know people say this all the time, but I nearly did not click the link,
because it said scribd.

It turns out it's a pdf served at this address, along with another link to
scribd in the brackets:

[https://noggin.intel.com/sites/default/files/Intel-
Recommend...](https://noggin.intel.com/sites/default/files/Intel-Recommended-
Reading-List_1H14_0.pdf)

"I think the title should read [pdf] and [scribd]"

~~~
noselasd
I'll bite - what's wrong with scribd ? (besides the fact you might "stumble"
upon documents you're not supposed to read)

~~~
acqq
The last time I've checked, the worst thing was that it demands money once the
document is old enough(!) Then, it required from you to have an account just
to download the document. Finally, it didn't work without Javascript. For me,
instead of adding value, it reduces it, so I decided to avoid it to save my
time.

I know Scribd is a Y Combinator's company.

~~~
josephlord
Not just Javascript but Javascript from about a dozen different hosts last
time I tried it and quite a few of them seemed to be required. I avoid it too.

